# Brauche Hilfe bei meinem Programm



## Weidi (24. Jan 2006)

Ich bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung und weiß nicht woran es liegt. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Wäre echt super!   :lol:

Error 500 


Internal Servlet Error:

javax.servlet.ServletException: KundAnm not bound
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:459)
	at jsp._0002fjsp_0002fkuanm_0002ejspkuanm_jsp_8._jspService(_0002fjsp_0002fkuanm_0002ejspkuanm_jsp_8.java:131)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:119)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet$JspCountedServlet.service(JspServlet.java:130)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet$JspServletWrapper.service(JspServlet.java:282)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:429)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:500)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.tomcat.core.ServletWrapper.doService(ServletWrapper.java:405)
	at org.apache.tomcat.core.Handler.service(Handler.java:287)
	at org.apache.tomcat.core.ServletWrapper.service(ServletWrapper.java:372)
	at org.apache.tomcat.core.ContextManager.internalService(ContextManager.java:812)
	at org.apache.tomcat.core.ContextManager.service(ContextManager.java:758)
	at org.apache.tomcat.service.http.HttpConnectionHandler.processConnection(HttpConnectionHandler.java:213)
	at org.apache.tomcat.service.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:416)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:501)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Root cause:

javax.naming.NameNotFoundException: KundAnm not bound
	at org.jnp.server.NamingServer.getBinding(NamingServer.java:495)
	at org.jnp.server.NamingServer.getBinding(NamingServer.java:503)
	at org.jnp.server.NamingServer.getObject(NamingServer.java:509)
	at org.jnp.server.NamingServer.lookup(NamingServer.java:282)
	at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:349)
	at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:333)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.lookup(Unknown Source)
	at jsp._0002fjsp_0002fkuanm_0002ejspkuanm_jsp_8._jspService(_0002fjsp_0002fkuanm_0002ejspkuanm_jsp_8.java:76)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:119)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet$JspCountedServlet.service(JspServlet.java:130)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet$JspServletWrapper.service(JspServlet.java:282)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:429)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:500)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.tomcat.core.ServletWrapper.doService(ServletWrapper.java:405)
	at org.apache.tomcat.core.Handler.service(Handler.java:287)
	at org.apache.tomcat.core.ServletWrapper.service(ServletWrapper.java:372)
	at org.apache.tomcat.core.ContextManager.internalService(ContextManager.java:812)
	at org.apache.tomcat.core.ContextManager.service(ContextManager.java:758)
	at org.apache.tomcat.service.http.HttpConnectionHandler.processConnection(HttpConnectionHandler.java:213)
	at org.apache.tomcat.service.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:416)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:501)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## mayer (24. Jan 2006)

Wäre sehr hilfreich wenn du mehr Informationen zur Verfügung stellen würdest
1. Welche Technologie (Servlet, Jsp, ...)
2. Quelltext posten

Allein durch die Fehlermeldung kann dir niemand helfen!!!

mfg manuel


----------



## lin (24. Jan 2006)

dito
(der Fehler liegt in Zeile 25: Das sieht man doch an der Error 500-Message: 5^2 + 0 + 0 = 25 :wink


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Jan 2006)

such im Quelltext nach

InitialContext

dort wird möglicherweise auf den JNDI Baum Zugegriffen (Anm-> wahrscheinlich bezüglich Authentifizierung)

oder in der web.xml nach security

oder in der server.xml nach realm


----------

